# What does the p22 come with?



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I just bought a new P22 yesterday, got it home and realized that I don't even have a manual with it. There is the gun, an extra magazine, and one other front sight. Oh and a little plastic rod that's about 2 inches long and has 2 notches in it. This had better not be a cleaning rod because it's not even as long as the barrel. Also is the gun supposed to come with different backstraps, or do you have to buy those extra?

thanks


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Mine came with an owner's manual, two additional front sights, one additional backstrap, tools and and extra mag. The little rod is a tool but I have not read about what it is for. 

I've put about 200 rounds of CCI Mini Mags through the gun without any problems. Definitely fun to shoot.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i bought one last month
i love it
my wife loves it
100 rounds of stingers and no problem
think ill get the PPS because it is the same size
it fits well in my relaxed fit jeans
very good gun


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

Silly said:


> Mine came with an owner's manual, two additional front sights, one additional backstrap, tools and and extra mag. The little rod is a tool but I have not read about what it is for.
> 
> I've put about 200 rounds of CCI Mini Mags through the gun without any problems. Definitely fun to shoot.


Thanks. Looks like i'll be giving the gun store a call tomorrow to see where the rest of my shit is.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Definately contact the dealer. Mine came with one extra magazine, a bag containing the tools, two extra front sights (of different heights) to adjust point of impact from different ammunition, at least one different backstrap ( i think two without looking), a manual, warranty card, and case.

The small plastic rod is for use when re-assembling the pistol after disassenbly for cleaning. It helps align the slide to the frame and recoil spring/rod. With a little practise you won't need it.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

cool. I found out the hard way that the recoil spring is a pain in the ass to put back together.


----------

